# Bench



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Streamwinner here it is.[/ATTACH] Sorry guys i don't mean to start a bunch of threads but i couldn't figure out how to send this to Streamwinner in a PM.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Thats neat...*

Wish I had the room to do something like that.. Not to mention the grey matter.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that's nice. What a great idea for shared space (both the planer and miter saw). I think you just gave me an excellent idea, and will require me to reorganize the layout of my shop, but that setup makes great sense. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Streamwinner any help i can give you just let me know. If you need pics of the underside or just whatever. I'm just glad one of my hairbrain ideas can actually help someone.:wheelchair:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice bench.
If only I had the room.......


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent use of space. And, I see you have the drill press under neath, ready for use.

Gerry


----------

